# news story on a pitbull owner who's dog keeps jumping the fence.. hmmm (site NSFW)



## samsizzle (Oct 6, 2009)

site is NSFW

Video: Pitbull Owner Defends His Dog Running Loose In The Neighborhood Live On TV! "It Has Jumped The Fence.. And.. Life Goes On"

hmmmm the owner could have handled it better, but I would have slammed the door on their face too. Beautiful dog! That father with bear mace really ****** me off though cause he seems like he would use it if the dog was just walking around and could say anything along the lines of defending himself and get away with it. I hope that owner can keep the dog in the yard though

thoughts?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

he needs to join gopitbull.com


----------



## bsd13 (Mar 8, 2011)

He's the kind of guy who gives the rest of us a bad name. The dog will end up getting shot by the police.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

that guy has no clue,he's A complete as$.the way he's pulling that dogs choker,and the dog is in shameful submission,leaves a big pause for me.
that said, now,go back and retake the vid.go on,go watch it again,and pay attention.I'm going to give you dog look 101.

foot tapping,

ok, when he was dragging the dog, did you see the dogs eyes averted from the conversation. that dog is under rule,and not in a good way.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

william williamson said:


> that guy has no clue,he's A complete as$.the way he's pulling that dogs choker,and the dog is in shameful submission,leaves a big pause for me.
> that said, now,go back and retake the vid.go on,go watch it again,and pay attention.I'm going to give you dog look 101.
> 
> foot tapping,
> ...


yeah uncleWW.. I noticed all of that stuff too, (sigh).. the best thing I could say is ... he needs to join gopitbull.com LOL we'd sure straighten him out.. even if he got pssd at us we would have influenced him to make changes in "his world" if ya know what I mean.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Firehazard said:


> yeah uncleWW.. I noticed all of that stuff too, (sigh).. the best thing I could say is ... he needs to join gopitbull.com LOL we'd sure straighten him out.. even if he got pssd at us we would have influenced him to make changes in "his world" if ya know what I mean.


dogs like that have deadly porential if.
dogs like that which jump the fence have deadly deadly outcomes.and this guys the be all end all of dogology. just listen to him rant.
were I to be the neighbor,i'd trade the mace for a pistol,and educate the kids on proper warranted extermination of dog. and owner too if he gets fly.
I'm not sorry for this post.I take EVERY measurable precaution to prevent this.
he should not be immune.!!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:goodpost:


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

wow this reminds me when I was taking Ashes out for a walk and some lady came up to me asking if that's the pit bull in her area that get's out and attacks other dogs?? lol yea no. Not my dog.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

PUT THE DOG ON A CHAIN!!!!!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> PUT THE DOG ON A CHAIN!!!!!!


Or build a fence she can't escape from. I feel so bad for chained up pups, lol. My neighbor just chains her dogs up and they are so sad looking when I walk by them it tears me up. chain all between the legs and straining for some love pats!

ugh WHY is that dog outside without the owner is what I want to know! And whats up with his answer to the women is "he is 3" who cares how old you dog is dude??!! Its just gonna get your dog killed by someone who THINKS she is dangerous and then where will you be?


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I was gonna say something...But then I clicked the link,and saw Snohomish county...
Yup, that sounds about right.
Use to live there,bunch of hicks and people with don't give a **** attitudes. 
**** the cop and the bear mace dude. 
I can tell you this much, there are more dangerous dogs then that pitbull running around that county. 
Growing up there,you saw dogs roaming everywhere,they only care cause it's a "pit bull"


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

That was a pretty tall gate the dog jumped. Take responsibility for your animal & don't leave the dog alone in the backyard without supervision. The dog didn't cause any harm - duh-winning... But still just be responsible & if the dog's liable to jump a 6 foot gate put it on a chain, for the poor dogs own safety should it get hit by a car or if animal control happens to drive through the neighbor hood due to raved raccoons. Pitbull or Golden, jack russell or maltese, mix or pure bred - no dog should be running loose off leash & an owner that truely loves & cares for their dog would make sure the animal is safely secure at all times.

Just be responsible - the guy came off like a total loon & not exactly a good representation of APBT owners. Beautiful, well mannered pitbull though - the pitbull spoke more for the breed than the owner did by just sitting there politely while the owner ranted like a buffoon.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

The dog seemed scared of children though. Poor thing. Obviously the kids are not scared of them.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Ya never know, maybe the dog just really liked kids & other ppl too... She did great for the camera crew & that obviously means she is well socialized & not much of a threat to ppl. But no matter how much you trust your dog, you can not under any circumstances trust other ppl. It's just reckless endangerment for the animal's well being.

If ppl would just keep their dogs contained, there would not be any issues. Unfortunately it's a human's world first & ppl need to respect other ppl that are walking their children home & just keep their dang dogs on leashes. The owner obviously knew his dog was capable of leaping the gate. I mean, why even let the dog out when school releases?? My dogs are on a schedule & go potty during 'opportune' times... Ppl just need to use their brains for more than eating & sleeping. gah. Ultimately, I blame the owner & think the complaints are extremely valid.


*EDIT*
One other thing I noticed about the dog while the guy was acting like a raving lunatic - the dog while sitting, was winking & blinking at the camera crew & reporter - in doggie lingo that's a sign of submission & respect - basically saying I like you & really shows well socialization.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

The owner is 100% to blame. But it still irks me,that I know this area,and I know that the pitbull is not the only dog running loose.
it's just the only one that ppl are afraid of.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I hear you Xiahko, and any other dog would be returned to their owner, not sent to a shelter to await a certain death.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

ames said:


> Or build a fence she can't escape from. I feel so bad for chained up pups, lol. My neighbor just chains her dogs up and they are so sad looking when I walk by them it tears me up. chain all between the legs and straining for some love pats!
> 
> ugh WHY is that dog outside without the owner is what I want to know! And whats up with his answer to the women is "he is 3" who cares how old you dog is dude??!! Its just gonna get your dog killed by someone who THINKS she is dangerous and then where will you be?


Pit Bulls are known for being escape artists. They are just so smart, some will find a way to climb or dig their way out of any kennel. The only other confinement other than chaining with a good chain and collar would be a kennel with a concrete floor and a roof. But by no means is chaining, with proper exercise and attention a bad thing. I am not saying to chain the dog up and only dump food and water in it's bowl everyday and forget it. I am saying put it on a chain when it is unsupervised.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Pit Bulls are known for being escape artists. They are just so smart, some will find a way to climb or dig their way out of any kennel. The only other confinement other than chaining with a good chain and collar would be a kennel with a concrete floor and a roof. But by no means is chaining, with proper exercise and attention a bad thing. I am not saying to chain the dog up and only dump food and water in it's bowl everyday and forget it. I am saying put it on a chain when it is unsupervised.


I hear that! I was not meaning abandoned that's a whole other horrible. They make kennels for pups and also add on roll things for fences so pups can't escape. Or some chicken wire for digging. Even a cable run is far better than a chain. I know what your saying though. As long as they are not chained unsupervised for hours I would think it's not harming them. But in my city, although not enforced, a dog can only be chained unsupervised for 2 hours. Kennel all day (which is sad I think for those pups too) but not a chain. I am also not saying it's a bad thing, just not very humane IMO.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

ames said:


> I hear that! I was not meaning abandoned that's a whole other horrible. They make kennels for pups and also add on roll things for fences so pups can't escape. Or some chicken wire for digging. Even a cable run is far better than a chain. I know what your saying though. As long as they are not chained unsupervised for hours I would think it's not harming them. But in my city, although not enforced, a dog can only be chained unsupervised for 2 hours. Kennel all day (which is sad I think for those pups too) but not a chain. I am also not saying it's a bad thing, just not very humane IMO.


I third that too. However I think a dog should never be left unsupervised outside, chained or not. The only time I leave my dogs unsupervised is when they are secure in their crates indoors when I have to run errands. Otherwise they roam free securely inside my home. When outside, my dogs are with me on leashes & sometimes I'll put them on the runner. But I never leave my dogs unsupervised - especially with all the kids in my neighborhood. I trust my dogs more than anything, especially Lily - she watched over me when I had my last seizure & love that dog. Its kids & teenagers I don't trust - especially these days.


----------

